# Help! Idea for relabeling Anvil US779?



## TMu (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, trying to get a T-Shirt business going. A big roadblock is finding "Made in the USA" shirts.

I've recently stumbled upon the Anvil US779. *But there is a dilemma - it's got the Anvil logo screen printed into the collar (tagless) of the shirt.*

*I plan to add my own tags for branding.* However, I'm trying to figure out a way to get rid of the "Anvil" logo without a crazy amount of effort and expense.

A previous poster uploaded this image of the Anvil US779:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/26974d1324404497-anvil-making-shirts-u-s-again-anvil-us779.jpg

*Anyone have thoughts on how to accomplish a rebrand of this T-shirt?*

_So far, my only other alternative is the American Apparel 2001 (which is a bit more expensive)._


----------



## TMu (Apr 27, 2013)

I will reply to my own message. The only option I've considered is to screen print my own label over the Anvil label.

It seems to be the only viable option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your screen print will have to be 2 color. One to block out the Anvil label, and then your actual label printed on top of this.

We use 2 color plastisol transfers.


----------



## TMu (Apr 27, 2013)

splathead said:


> Your screen print will have to be 2 color. One to block out the Anvil label, and then your actual label printed on top of this.
> 
> We use 2 color plastisol transfers.


Thanks, Splathead. That's exactly what I was thinking, black background with white letters.


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

Although I have had a bad experience with them in the past, Royal Apparel makes "Made is USA" shirts. 

Other than that, I agree that screen printing on a top coat and then screen printing on that is your best option.


----------



## quantum_MC (Jun 1, 2010)

i just posted another thread about printing on top of manufacturers neck labels. is this the only way? i'm concerned pressing on top of a manufacturer's label is super unprofessional. maybe you could still see the outline of the original layer of ink (or whatever material they're using) on the back of the shirt? what if you have transfer adhesion probs and a customer could see the original underneath?

i'd be horrified if a customer who paid for your (my) product line only to find another label underneath mine. undermines the whole operation. am i worried for nothing? maybe you guys who print over the labels can help me understand better.

thanks. -mc


----------



## quantum_MC (Jun 1, 2010)

LaveAuto said:


> Although I have had a bad experience with them in the past, Royal Apparel makes "Made is USA" shirts.
> 
> Other than that, I agree that screen printing on a top coat and then screen printing on that is your best option.


i really wanted to use royal's USA-made tees for a project i'm working on - but their garments are not good quality. inconsistent sizing, incredible shrinking probs, HORRIBLE necklines and seams. i had a customer stiff me on a few hundred dollars due to the quality of the royal shirts i used. nice company, good intentions (i think), but the shirts stink. -mc


----------

